# S5 Programm gesperrt



## Linus110880 (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer S5 Steuerung. (115U CPU944B)
Ich soll an einer älteren Anlage eine Änderung durchführen, leider bin ich nicht sicher ob der Softwarestand auf der Diskette mit dem auf dem AG übereinstimmt (letzte Änderung war vor meiner Zeit).

Logischerweise wollte ich dann einen online/offline Vergleich durchführen, jedoch ist das leider nicht möglich, da die folgende Meldung ansteht:

*"Meldung 0321: AS-Funktion gesperrt: laufende Funktion"*

Laut Siemens Support ist wahrscheinlich BS120.0 gesetzt (Softwareschutz aktiv). Dies könnte man _nach Auftreten_ des Problems nur durch ein Urlöschen der CPU umgehen.

Das hilft mir natürlich nicht weiter, da ich ja wie gesagt nicht weiß ob ich ein aktuelles Programm zur Hand habe.

Da ich nicht unbedingt der S5 Spezialist bin, hoffe ich das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann, entweder den Softwareschutz zu umgehen oder eben trotzdem irgendwie herauszufinden wann die letzte Änderung an der CPU vorgenommen wurde ohne unbedingt urzulöschen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß
Roman


----------



## J Schohaus (21 Oktober 2009)

Dieses Problem ist auch bei uns bekannt.
Leider ist es so das nur Uhrlöschen hilft. ( Programm ist natürlich gelöscht )
Mann kann durch einbinden eines Bausteins verhindern das dieses erneut passiert. ( was dein Problem jetzt aber nicht löst )

mfG Jochen


----------



## Linus110880 (21 Oktober 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja, das mit dem zusätzlichen Baustein hab ich auch gelesen. Find ich recht lustig wie es im im Siemens Support steht:
_"Diese Erweiterung des S5-Programms muss vor dem Auftreten des Problems durchgeführt werden..."._

Naja, beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Otto (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Roman, 

ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal (CPU 943 mit 2 Schittstellen und OP) und mir hatte der Siemens Support eine Möglichkeit beschrieben. Die Mail habe ich aber auf der Arbeit, könnte ich Morgen zukommen lassen, hat auf jeden Fall geklappt.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2009)

Am besten hier einstellen, dass der Rest auch noch was davon hat ;-)


----------



## marlob (22 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Am besten hier einstellen, dass der Rest auch noch was davon hat ;-)


Habe ihm deswegen schon ne PN geschickt ;-)


----------



## Linus110880 (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Otto,

ja danke, wäre super wenn du mir das zukommen lässt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2009)

Nur noch eine Frage um sicher zu sein: die 944 hat zwei Schnittstellen. Auf welche versuchst Du zuzugreifen? Was läuft auf der anderen? Hast Du schon einmal versucht, über die andere Schnittstelle zuzugreifen? Wenn Du nicht der einzige auf der SPS bist, was kommt für eine Meldung wenn Du das andere Kabel abziehst?


----------



## HaDi (22 Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem auch und habe bisher keinen anderen Ausweg als Urlöschen gefunden. Dieser Fehler tritt lt. Siemens auf, wenn an der 2.Schnittstelle ein OP angeschlossen ist, ich hab´s aber auch schon ohne OP gehabt. Die Fehlermeldung ist unabhängig von der benutzten Schnittstelle.
An einer Möglichkeit, das zu umgehen, wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert, obwohl es zunehmend unwichtig wird.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2009)

Die Meldung kann aber auch auftreten, wenn auf der ersten Schnittstelle irgend eine Statusfunktion läuft und die andere versucht den Baustein zu lesen. 
Welche Funktion schlägt denn genau fehl? Funktioniert AGInfo? 
BTW: Kann in diesem Zustand ein OP zugreifen? Eventuell, wenn es wirklich saumäßig wichtig ist, könnte man dann einen kompletten Speicherabzug des AGs machen und daraus die Bausteine extrahieren. Ist zwar sehr aufwändig aber möglich.


----------



## Linus110880 (22 Oktober 2009)

Also zu den Fragen:
Ich greife über die Schnittstelle SI 1 mit dem PG zu. An der SI 2 ist ein OP37 angeschlossen. Hab auch schon probiert das OP abzuziehen und über die SI 2 zuzugreifen, mit dem gleichen Erfolg.
Das OP läuft auch problemlos.
Nur über das PG ist ist kein Zugriff möglich bzw. folgendes funtioniert nicht:
- Baustein editieren
- Baustein Status
- Bearbeitungskontrolle
- Bausteine vergleichen


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2009)

Dumme Frage:
Hast du den Zugriff schon mal bei gestoppten AG probiert?
Oder einen Kaltstart ausgelöst?

Ich hatte mal das Problem weil sich ein Komprimier-Auftrag aufgehängt hat. Nach Kaltstart ging es wieder. War aber kein 944 Prozessor.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2009)

Linus110880 schrieb:


> Also zu den Fragen:
> Ich greife über die Schnittstelle SI 1 mit dem PG zu. An der SI 2 ist ein OP37 angeschlossen. Hab auch schon probiert das OP abzuziehen und über die SI 2 zuzugreifen, mit dem gleichen Erfolg.
> Das OP läuft auch problemlos.
> Nur über das PG ist ist kein Zugriff möglich bzw. folgendes funtioniert nicht:
> ...


Bedeutet Baustein editieren, dass du den Baustein nicht ändern kannst? Oder kannst Du ihn schon gar nicht anzeigen?


----------



## simon.s (22 Oktober 2009)

Hatte auch mal dieses Problem!
Keine Chance dies irgendwie zu umgehen, hatte aber zum Glück das Programm auf dem PG.  Dort dann  R BS 120.0 eingefügt und seither keine Probs.
Hier noch weitere:
archiv


----------



## HaDi (22 Oktober 2009)

Wenn die Funktion "Speicherinhalte ausgeben" funktioniert müsste das tatsächlich gehen.
So würde man in einen laufenden Baustein das "RU BS120.0" nachträglich einpflanzen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Otto (22 Oktober 2009)

So, an Alle.

Hier die Mail von Siemens. Und viel Glück!! 

Gruß Otto


----------



## Linus110880 (23 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bedeutet Baustein editieren, dass du den Baustein nicht ändern kannst? Oder kannst Du ihn schon gar nicht anzeigen?


 
Moin,

nein der Baustein lässt sich erst gar nicht anzeigen.
Aber ich werd jetzt mal das ausprobieren was Otto hier reingestellt hat.

@Dieter: Ist keine dumme Frage, kann ich aber leider nicht probieren, da an der Anlage 5 Abfülllinien hängen (Ist eine Molchanlage) und die Leute sind wahrscheinlich nicht so begeistert von der Idee.

Gruß Roman


----------



## Linus110880 (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab das eben ausprobiert, hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

Danke an an alle für die Hilfe.

Gruß Roman


----------



## filtersteuerung (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorredner und deshalb alle Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen. Ich hab mich direkt gefreut auch gleich einen Lösungsvorschlag zu bekommen. 
Leider hat das Ganze bei mir nicht funktioniert wie beschrieben.
1. Die Adresse des OB1 wird bei mir in den Speicherinhalten nicht angezeigt, sondern nur die Adresse davor und danach.
Nach meiner Interpretation des Speicherinhaltes ist die angegebene Adresse die des linken Bytes. Wenn man das so betrachtet, machen die zweier-Schritte auch Sinn. Ich hab also dementsprechend verschiedene Varianten probiert, aber keine führte zum Erfolg.
Ich verwende eine CPU944B mit zwei Schnittstellen. An SI2 befindet sich ein OP15 (sehr alte Anlage). Urlöschen geht gar nicht, da vorhandene Datenbausteininhalte benötigt werden.
Ich hoffe, es hat noch irgendjemand einen Tip.
viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## chrismon (9 Juli 2010)

*Durchschleifbetrieb OP15*

Hallo Filtersteuerung,

nur so als Idee, ob es klapt weiss ich nicht.

Also das OP zeigt ja noch ordentlich an.
Also funktioniert diese Schnittstelle.

Man kann sich mit dem PG an das OP anschliessen dieses über das Systemmenü auf Durchschleifbetrieb stellen.

Wenn mann mit dem PG dann Online ist und sich den Status vom Programm anschaut wird das OP nicht akualisiert.

Dass mit dem Anschliessen an das OP mach ich bei mehreren Anlage so, gab bisher keinbe Problem. Ob du darüber an den BS120.0 kommst weiss ich nicht.


Edit während des schreibens.
Weiter oben wurde versucht das OP abzuziehen und diese Schnittstelle zu nutzen. Hatte nicht funktioniert. Also ist meine Variante wahrscheinlich auch nicht erfolgreich. 

Trotzdem viel glück

Gruß Chrismon


----------



## filtersteuerung (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo Chrismon,
keine schlechte Idee, werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tip.
Gruß Frank


----------



## kaputt (13 Juli 2010)

I didn't try this (no Step5 at hand), but shouldn't it be possible to read out the BS start adress from SYSPAR , calculate the address for BS120, select AUSKUNFT ADRESS and reset the BS120.0 directly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kaputt


----------



## ssound1de (14 Juli 2010)

Hi Filtersteuerung,

vielleicht hat der Programmierer das Bit ja absichtlich gesetzt bzw. den DB1 entsprechend parametriert (Blockkennung SDPROT)? 

Was 'Kaputt' schreibt funktioniert leider nicht - habs gerade probiert. Es geht also nur über Urlöschen oder die im zuvor geposteten PDF beschriebene Möglichkeit.


```
Hex Codes über 'Ausgabe Adresse' in den OB knallen.
7057 = RU BS
0078 = 120.0
6501 = BEA
```
 
Einziges Problem: Wenn dein OB1 kürzer ist als diese 3 Words.
Dann musst du das ganze in einem anderen Baustein machen.

Zu deinem Versuch ...
Die Bausteinadressliste liegt in Speicherbank 1 - hat also gerade Adressen und beginnt bei DC00 (Eintrag für OB0) - auf DC02 steht dann die Adresse vom OB1. Sollte da 0000 stehen, läuft das Prog vielleicht über einen Zeit-OB (OB10-13).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein paar Hinweise zu deiner CPU ...
Wenn deine CPU seeehhhr alt ist (weiß jetzt nicht bis zu welchem Ausgabestand), hast du vielleicht noch die mit den 2 Speicherbänken.
Mann kann das evtl. auch am Programm erkennen.

Offline Erkennungsmerkmal ...
Normale Bausteine (PB, FB, SB) werden bei dieser alten CPU automatisch in die Speicherbank 2 geschrieben. DB's landen automatisch in der Speicherbank 1.
Hat man eine Visualisierung an der CPU und möchte man damit spezielle Diagnose-Funktionen (z.B. Schrittkettendiagnose) nutzen, muss man bei den betroffenen Bausteinen die BIB-Nummer 19285 eingeben. Damit kommt der Baustein in die Speicherbank 1 (wo auch die DB's liegen) und wird für die Visu Diagnosefähig.

Online Erkennungsmerkmal ...
In der Bausteinadressliste haben DB's gerade Startadressen, andere Bausteine ungerade Startadressen.


----------



## Stephan_SST (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Aussagen von Siemens (siehe Posting von OTTO, #16) kann ich nur so bestätigen !!

In den vergangenen Jahren wurde ich immer wieder zu "Altlasten" beordert, bei denen auch das BS120.0 "gekippt" war (wenn da mal nicht die Jungs von Siemens zuviel "gekippt" haben...).
Mit der von Siemens beschriebenen Routine habe ich seit 1998 alle CPUs wieder -lesbar- gemacht.

Das Problem mit dem BS120.0 besteht schon seit anbeginn des 943B-Zeitalters und wurde , warscheinlich in Aussicht auf die S7-Generation(die es ja nun auch schon seit 1996 gibt !!), nicht mehr gepflegt. Aussage eines mir personlich bekannten ehemaligen Siemens-Urschleim-Programierers !!!

Ach so, die S5-.115Uen waren allesamt CPU943B mit OP35.

ich verbleibe

Stephan


----------



## McPower (4 Juli 2016)

Otto schrieb:


> Hallo Roman,
> 
> ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal (CPU 943 mit 2 Schittstellen und OP) und mir hatte der Siemens Support eine Möglichkeit beschrieben. Die Mail habe ich aber auf der Arbeit, könnte ich Morgen zukommen lassen, hat auf jeden Fall geklappt.
> 
> Gruß Otto



Hallo Otto,

ich habe jetzt das gleiche Problem.
Ich weiß, dass deine Antwort hier schon lange her ist, aber: hast du die E-Mail noch? Falls ja, bekomme ich die von dir?

Mit vielem Dank im Voraus
McPower


----------



## McPower (4 Juli 2016)

Otto schrieb:


> So, an Alle.
> 
> Hier die Mail von Siemens. Und viel Glück!!
> 
> Gruß Otto




sorry, meine Frage von eben hat sich natürlich erledigt, ich hatte nur nicht weitergelesen ...

Danke!


----------



## McPower (10 Juli 2016)

Hallo an alle,


Ich habe folgendes Problem mit einer ca. 25 - 30 Jahre alten SPS, die ich erneuern soll. Dazu wollte ich das Programm auslesen, um es dann auf eine moderne Steuerung zu 

portieren.
Eine 943B mit 2 serielle Schnittstellen, mit gestecktem EPROM und mit einem OP 17.
Jedoch erhielt ich die Step 5 Meldung: AS-Funktion gesperrt: laufende Funktion, 0 : Baustein(e) übertragen
Ich hatte die 1. Schnittstelle dafür benutzt. Da ist normalerweise das OP17 drauf. Die 2. Schnittstelle ist unbelegt.

Ich habe mich jetzt schlau gemacht, inbesondere im SPS-Forum, auch bei Siemens.

Tatsache scheint zu sein, dass im AG die Schnittstelle gesperrt wurde.
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass es beide Schnittstellen betrifft.
Lt. Siemens ist "wahrscheinlich" (die schreiben das wirklich so!) das BS120.0 Softwareschutz aktiv gesetzt. Das kann aus unbekannter Ursache passieren. Das laufende AG-Programm und die OP-Funktionen sind nicht beeinträchtigt.

Das kann aber auch so programmiert worden sein, also Absicht sein. 
Ssound1de schreibt dazu, Zitat: "[...] vielleicht hat der Programmierer das Bit ja absichtlich gesetzt bzw. den DB1 entsprechend parametriert (Blockkennung SDPROT) [...]".

Ich habe auch eine Anleitungen gelesen, wie man das BS120 per Programm, durch urlöschen der CPU oder auch im laufenden Betrieb die Schnittstelle wieder zum Laufen bekommt. Speziell die E-Mail von Siemens Otto.


Jedoch jetzt meine Bedenken, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich ein aktuelles Programm der Anlage habe.
Ich kann ein Stopp der SPS oder sonstige irreparablen Zustände nicht verantworten und der Betreiber der Anlage wird die Verantwortung auch nicht übernehmen wollen.
Normalerweise ist ja das komplette Anwenderprogramm im EPROM und man erzeugt in der SPS im Anlauf die nötigen Datenbausteine.
Ich hatte den Betreiber gefragt, ob die SPS schon mal spannungslos war, er sagt Nein. Daher ist nicht gewährleistet, dass die SPS nach Spannungsausfall (oder auch urlöschen) wieder ordnungsgemäß hochläuft.
Meine Hintergrundgedanken dazu: Theoretisch kann man folgendes tun: Nicht alle notwendigen Bausteine ins EPROM, sondern einen oder mehrere Bausteine hinterher online in die CPU übertragen und erst dann die SPS starten.
Somit wäre ein Urlöschen "tödlich".
Und es auch nicht möglich, das EPROM auszulesen, da man es nicht herausnehmen kann ohne dass der Arbeitsspeicher gelöscht wird.

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, wenn meine Annahmen falsch sein sollten.

Weiterhin kann noch erschwerend dazu kommen, dass die Bausteine auf dem EPROM irgendwie lesegeschützt sind.

Da gibt´s auch noch folgende intessante Information von "Filtersteuerung":
"_Man kann sich mit dem PG an das OP anschliessen dieses über das Systemmenü auf Durchschleifbetrieb stellen._"
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/31137-s5-programm-gesperrt-2.html
Inwieweit kann man auf diesem Wege die SPS auslesen?

Ich weiß, dass auch die Antwort von Rainer Hönle hier schon lange her ist, aber am sichersten erscheint mir sein Vorschlag:
Zitat: "[...] Eventuell, wenn es wirklich saumäßig wichtig ist, könnte man dann einen kompletten Speicherabzug des AGs machen und daraus die Bausteine extrahieren. Ist zwar 

sehr aufwändig aber möglich. [...]"
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/31137-s5-programm-gesperrt.html#post223473
Daher meine Fragen zu dieser Variante: Mit welcher Software  kann man das tun? Wird das Auslesen trotz der gesperrten Schittstellen funktionieren? Wie aufwändig ist es, die 

Bausteine extrahieren? Und wer könnte das machen? Evtl. auch ich selbst?

Oder gibt es eine andere, 100 % sichere Möglichkeit an die SPS-Bausteine ranzukommen? 


Vielen Dank im voraus
McPower


----------



## Otto (10 Juli 2016)

Moin McPower,

no risk no fun :sw2: passieren kann immer etwas, was macht dein Kunde wenn die Anlage nach einer Überspannung eines Gewitters z. B. nicht mehr hochfährt?
Vielleicht das Eprom in eine Andere CPU Laden und dann auslesen?
Anlage komplett neu Programmieren, viele sachen lassen sich auch nicht konvertieren und die HW ist ja auch schon wirklich betagt.

Gruß Otto


----------



## borromeus (11 Juli 2016)

Steck mal alle externen Schnittstellen ab und wieder ab.
Alles auf der CPU, an allen CP's wenn vorhanden-meist liegt es daran.

Wenns nicht klappt EPROM an PG anstecken und dort auslesen- wenn dann im nachhinein Bausteine übertragen wurden fehlen diese dann.


----------



## Ralle (11 Juli 2016)

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass die Maschine noch nie ausgeschalten war. In über 20 Jahren und keine Datensicherung, Wahnsinn.
Wenn ich so einen Auftrag überhaupt annehmen würde, dann mit einer ganz klaren vertraglichen Absicherung, "Keine Verantwortung für die alte SPS inkl. Programm." Im Prinzip kann einem schon beim Öffnen des Schaltschrankes etwas entgegenfallen und nichts geht mehr, alles schon erlebt. Wenn die unbedingt laufen muß bis zur Umrüstung, würde ich eine neues Programm schreiben. Immerhin kann man der alten Maschine bei der Arbeit zusehen. ;-) Von S5 über S7-300/400 auf S7-1500 kann man zwar konvertieren, aber das wäre m.E. schon recht verrückt.


----------

